# removing tail lamp assemblies???



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

am i that stupid? I want to put LEDS in the reverse bulbs and I cannot get out the tail lamps?? i removed the 2 screws for each lamp and owners manual states to just pull straight back to remove. Well I tried for over an hour and cannot get them to pull out. Its HARD ENOUGH TO GET A GRIP ON THEM TO PULL OUT, any help please?


----------



## Frankie 5 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, I have a 2011 LT/RS the dash light is flashing constantly and a symbol in the radio display has appeared. It is a circle with a + sign in the middle.

Any ideas? TIA Frankie Sorry I just joined and not sure how to start a new topic.


----------



## elykoj (Nov 1, 2013)

IT WAS A BITCH, but i figured it out..used the ole rag trick and pulled out


elykoj said:


> am i that stupid? I want to put LEDS in the reverse bulbs and I cannot get out the tail lamps?? i removed the 2 screws for each lamp and owners manual states to just pull straight back to remove. Well I tried for over an hour and cannot get them to pull out. Its HARD ENOUGH TO GET A GRIP ON THEM TO PULL OUT, any help please?


----------

